# Your CURRENT playlist Beethoven cycle



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Ok, I know there's a million Beethoven Symphony Cycle threads on here but I don't think this has been done. What is your CURRENT list of *heavily-played* recordings for each symphony (you can even add the 10th if you feel the urge). I stress 'current' as I play and love different recordings all the time and get current favourites. As an example here's mine for this week. NO doubt it will change in the coming weeks. To re-iterate, I'm not looking for your favourite all-time recordings.....just those you are playing heavily at the moment (if you are a Beethoven symphony nerd like me).

#1 Hogwood
#2 Kubelik / Concertegebouw
#3 Mackerras / SCO
#4 Bell
#5 Chailly
#6 Jansons
#7 Honeck
#8 Dausgaard
#9 Albrecht (killer cycle)


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

#1 Toscanini, NBCSO
#2 Van Immerseel/Anima Eterna
#3 Leibowitz
#4 Walter CBSO
#5 Karajan BPO
#6 Cluytens BPO
#7 Monteux
#8 Don't play it much but would probably choose Furtwangler and the folks from Vienna.
#9 Fricsay/BPO


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm working on this now, so far I have:

#3 Paul van Kempen Concertgebouw
#4 Karajan Berlin Philharmonic
#5 Chailly Concertgebouw
#6 Cluytons Berlin Philharmonic
#7 Carlos Kleiber Weiner Philharmonic


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

_If I had a Beethoven playlist, without listening to many cycles, it would be like:_

[HR][/HR]*I*
_Klaus Tennstedt_
London Philharmonic Orchestra

*I I*
_Herbert von Karajan_
Philharmonia Orchestra

*I I I*
_Sergiu Celibidache_
Münchner Philharmoniker

*I V*
_George Szell_
The Cleveland Orchestra

*V*
_Klaus Tennstedt_
London Philharmonic Orchestra

*V I*
_John Eliot Gardiner_
Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique

*V I I*
_Klaus Tennstedt_
London Philharmonic Orchestra

*V I I I*
_Sergiu Celibidache_
Münchner Philharmoniker

*I X*
_Wilhelm Furtwängler_
Berliner Philharmoniker
M C M X L I I[HR][/HR]​


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Mackerras and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic for #1-#8
Metha and the NY Phil for #9 (live)


----------



## classfolkphile (Jun 25, 2017)

No. 1 - Jochum/RCO

No. 2 - Karajan/BPO '77

No. 3 - Karajan/BPO '62

No. 4 - Vanska/Minnesota 

No. 5 - Wand/NDR (live, '92)

No. 6 - Barenboim/Staatskapelle Berlin

No. 7 - Wand/NDR

No. 8 - Norrington/LCP

No. 9 - Stokowski/LPO

Just getting into the Barenboim, and revisiting the Jochum/RCO and Karajan '62 and '77 sets after a long time.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

1 -- Toscanini

3 -- Toscanini (1950)

4 -- Furtwangler / BPO

5 -- Kleiber

7 -- Fricsay / BPO, Schmidt-Isserstedt / VPO

8 -- Schmidt-Isserstedt

9 -- Munch / BSO


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

One week on and another playlist:

1-3 Matacic (Milan Radio Orchestra) - old and VERY hissy
4-6 Kobayashi (Czech PO) - still getting my head round these very different-sounding performances 
7-9 Asahina (New Japa Philharmonic) - Klemperer-esque, as per usual from Mr Asahina.


----------

